# hatched my first egg today



## grgfishkeeper (Oct 15, 2012)

I got a new day old silkie


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice! Congrats! What colors are they?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Awww, congratulations!!!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

That is something I have yet to do.


----------



## grgfishkeeper (Oct 15, 2012)

It was a mix between a white rooster and a brown hen... and the chick is brown on head and yellow on bottom.... only one
In 6 days i should have 2 leghorn x comet mix


----------

